# Where are some places to take furs?



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Im looking for some places to take furs around the fargo area, or jamestown. West end hide and fur is out of the question, not a big fan of getting ripped off. I was taking them to a gentlemen here in fargo and getting good prices but he stopped taking furs, think he retired. Any names or suggestions would be great.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

The fur shed in Downer MN is a good place. Dusty the owner is a straight up fair guy.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

This is from an ad in the Kulm Newspaper.

Tim Tiede Fur and Hide 
701-432-5927

Starting Nov. 14th pickups every Tuesday. 
Evenings on the farm (call)

Pickup locations:

Hovland Vet - Lamoure 8:30 - 8:45
Good Oil - Verona 9:00 - 9:15
Economy Oil - Oakes 9:35 - 9:50
Cenex - Lisbon 10:40 - 11:00
Miller Station- Enderlin 11:15 - 11:30
Convenience store - Leonard 1:00 - 1:15
Cenex - Casselton 1:35 - 1:50
Nothwest - Valley city 2:35 - 3:05
Sandy's 3:45 - 4:00


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Check with your DNR & State Trapping Association for a list of Furbuyers in your area.

Smitty


----------

